# outlaws



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

could anyone tell me the cheapest place to buy 29.5x12x12 outlaws ? i have 4- 29.5 x10 x12 wanting wides in back . alot of people wanting to swap on mimb and hl but none local so seems best option is to just buy 2 12s for rear . thanks ..


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Try this site tire whiz


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Moved to appropriate section.


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

goose750 said:


> could anyone tell me the cheapest place to buy 29.5x12x12 outlaws ? i have 4- 29.5 x10 x12 wanting wides in back . alot of people wanting to swap on mimb and hl but none local so seems best option is to just buy 2 12s for rear . thanks ..


I can do the tires you are looking for, for $150.00 a tire. Flat rate shipping for $65.00.
*Out the door for both including shipping: $365.00*

Let me know if you want to get them on the road.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

glad to know you carry laws!


----------

